# Tegu Skin Issue, please help!



## Redcoat (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi -- 

My Tegu is having a problem with his skin. I'm replacing his UVB bulb with a new 100watt because I'm not sure the one I'm currently using is strong enough for him and might be causing the issue. I've attached pictures of redcoat please help me identify what could be the cause of this. 

Thanks


----------



## Melissa Vazquez (Nov 28, 2017)

Im having the same problem with my red...following


----------



## Zyn (Nov 28, 2017)

Did he have a rough shed where he lost scales or you helped him shed and pulled them out by accident. they look like healing missing or torn out scales. Other than that he looks healthy to me. But this is just a guess based off the photos. Is he getting enough calcium?


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 28, 2017)

Is there liquid under them?


----------

